# Finally got Guppy to eat



## Cichlid Dude! (Mar 15, 2011)

Okay, so my guppy wasn't eating much at all, just nibbling, and I was getting a little worried about his appetite, so yesterday day just after I fed him, I got an idea. I grabbed my little red-dot laser pointer, brought it over to the tank and shone it on his food. When he chased it, he ended up eating some food and realizing that it wasn't so bad after all. This morning he ate hungrily. I feel so smart.


----------



## humdedum (Feb 18, 2009)

Ooh, congrats! Yes, indeed you should feel smart.  

It's almost embarrassing how excited we aquarists get over the funniest little things...which don't seem so little when it's currently happening, of course.


----------

